# Our herd...



## eciummo (Jul 22, 2013)

Here are a few members of our friendly herd. My daughter LOVES these animals as much as I do.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwww they're adorable!  Especially the last one.


----------



## eciummo (Jul 22, 2013)

He's new. That's our little Richie Rich. He is THE SWEETEST guy! He hangs out with us all over the property .


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

quite the crew!!


----------



## eciummo (Jul 22, 2013)

Yep, we started out with 4. Rescued 3 more, plus 2 sheep. 
Mama (recuse) was preggo, she had 2, they now live with my sister in law. 
Then Mr. Richie was born a month ago and we are at 8 goats, 2 sheep!
Loving every minute of it!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Very cute bunch! Including the human kid


----------



## eciummo (Jul 22, 2013)

I think my human kid would like to be a goat kid . She wants to sleep in the stalls with them!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Awwwww....all of your kids are adorable!


----------



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

They look like your family not your herd ,so innocent with great understanding,God bless you all.


----------



## eciummo (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, they are part of our family. I find them to be much like dogs. Too bad they can't move in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice herd! Everyone looks healthy and happy!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

all your kids are sooo cute!!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I love the golden one!  They are all adorable.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

So very precious!!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Very sweet pictures!! Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Cute! My daughter loves our goats, too! Such great pets for little kids!


----------

